# Bumper Boy E-stretch strap



## Chris Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

I keep looking at the concept of this strap and thinking of getting one for my TT collar. Has anyone tried this strap:?:


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

a friend of mine got one in the mail to Beta test. BB's letter said they would be making changes so I would hold off on buying one. I looked at it but am not sure the collar will make a big difference.

Whole purpose is to keep the module points in constant contact with the dog so youdon't "lose control". never been an issue for me, especially at a cost of $20.

Steve


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I am beta testing one right now and there are some changes coming with the newer ones.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I got one to test and when I stretched it, the safety wire broke. What happens if the rubber stretch part ages with time but you don't notice it?
The your dog gets into rough cover (like a stump pond) and breaks the rubber stretch part........... and the safety strap breaks?
Good by collar...... to the bottom of the stump pond.  

I've never had a problem with the collar (with long contacts) losing connection with the dogs neck.


----------



## swamprat II (Feb 22, 2004)

Lab lover I know your a BB rep why don't you recommned to BB that the safety wire needs to be up graded to something much stronger. I changed mine over to a piece of wire from a steel salt water fishing rig. Works great and I ain't worried about losing it.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

SwampratII
I just did that very thing, and they are aware of this problem from others as well.


----------



## lovesthelabs (Mar 1, 2005)

I have been using mine and it hasn't broken. I did talk to Amy about making it longer though and she told me that the changes they are making due to customer feedback are:

Longer strap
Bigger keepers
Stronger line

She said they are trying a few things with stronger line and that the new version should be out soon.

I found that I can use my collar at a lower level and still get the same reaction as before with the higher level. And my collar doesn't end up on the side of my dawgs neck anymore!


----------

